# Solved: Not Enough Memory To Load Specified Image...



## tb75252 (May 24, 2006)

I downloaded Slackware 13.37 on a DVD (32-bit version). The MD5 check is fine.

I am trying to install on an 11-year-old computer. It has a Pentium III 1100 MHz, 1.5 GB of memory, the motherboard is a Tyan Trinity 400 (S1854).

Upon booting up with the install DVD, it reaches the point where it says "Loading initrd.img" and then I get the following error message: *Not enough memory to load specified image*.

I have tried using two kernels: hugesmp.s and huge.s. Same error message!

Am I out of luck? Is my computer too old for Slackware? (No problems running Ubuntu 11.04 or Windows 7...)


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi tb75252,

For your MB, how much memory can it take, e.g. 4GB. If so, it may be time for you to add more memory - provided your motherboard manufacturer's documentation allows that much, i.e. you need to verify this first. I would also revisit the Slackware website for information on the system requirements for installation - specifically, how much disk space, and how much RAM is recommended.

DVDs, typically are much larger than Live CD .iso files (which usually max out at just slightly over 700MB). Why not try downloading a Slackware Live CD .iso and try installation from there (If you have enough free disk space as recommended from Slackware system requirements for installation).

-- Tom


----------



## tb75252 (May 24, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi tb75252,
> 
> For your MB, how much memory can it take, e.g. 4GB. If so, it may be time for you to add more memory - provided your motherboard manufacturer's documentation allows that much, i.e. you need to verify this first. I would also revisit the Slackware website for information on the system requirements for installation - specifically, how much disk space, and how much RAM is recommended.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Tom.
Unfortunately I am already maxed out on RAM... I am now downloading Slackware 11.0. Will try to install over the weekend and we will see...


----------



## tb75252 (May 24, 2006)

I finally figured out what the problem was...

My eleven-year old desktop uses Award Modular BIOS v. 4.51PG. Under Chipset Features Setup, there is an entry called Memory Hole. It was enabled with a value of "15M - 16M". I disabled that and now the setup DVD loads just fine.

I am not much of an expert and don't really understand the advantage of having Memory Hole enabled, but the desktop seems to be working just fine with this setting disabled!


----------

